# Why choose a BMW?



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

While these are absolutely terrific driving machines, most people are all about speed. One of the problems with BMW is that their motors are built so well from the factory that there is little room to improve without going FI (see 335i). FI on BMWs is extremely expensive and install/tune costs only drive the price up higher with the expensive reputation that BMWs have. There was a thread in the E46 M3 section about a TT C6 Z06 putting down 1200+ hp. People were drooling over it. Yes, its a Z06, but even a stock C6 with a TT kit ($~7000) is putting 450+ to the wheels on stock internals. So what made you choose your BMW with limited tunability over a car such as a corvette which can be easily built? I'm expecting most answers to be about the driving experience and customer service. What else made you choose a Bimmer?


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Handling and Safety were big factors for me.

and the insurance on my 5 series was only $80 more per year than my 2006 Hyundai Sonata.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

"The Ultimate Driving Machine", what else do you expect.

For me the world is about balance. I believe and experience everyday a good balance and pleasure driving a BMW. Yeah, sure you can tune the others and in many cases a Bimmer too, but why?? To each his/her own by I like the purity of balance and I choose it over anything any day.

And today my friend I choose BMW!


----------



## Swift (Mar 23, 2007)

I think the poster above summed it up pretty well. In terms of balance, this car maker is in a league of their own. Even Mercedes(and I've owned 3 to date) is several notches below.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

I needed/wanted a sedan.

For pure performance or fun, there are much better alternatives out there.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Because you can't take the family, buy anything bigger than a hammer at Home Depot and go shopping for a weeks worth of food at Costco in a 'Vette :bigpimp:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

bimmerusam3 said:


> While these are absolutely terrific driving machines, most people are all about speed. One of the problems with BMW is that their motors are built so well from the factory that there is little room to improve without going FI (see 335i). FI on BMWs is extremely expensive and install/tune costs only drive the price up higher with the expensive reputation that BMWs have. There was a thread in the E46 M3 section about a TT C6 Z06 putting down 1200+ hp. People were drooling over it. Yes, its a Z06, but even a stock C6 with a TT kit ($~7000) is putting 450+ to the wheels on stock internals. So what made you choose your BMW with limited tunability over a car such as a corvette which can be easily built? I'm expecting most answers to be about the driving experience and customer service. What else made you choose a Bimmer?


The simple answer is BMWs are the best compromise currently available. They are quick, but not the fastest. They handle well, but they're no Cayman. They get good fuel economy, but they're no Prius. They have some luxury, but they're no Lexus LS.

Why should I care about tunablity? Most people, even Japanese import owners, never mod there cars. I bought the car that drove the way I liked it, not one that I could mod easily. I don't need a 1200hp daily driver. Heck, I'd be just happy with 150hp for everything except the race track, and there driveability is more important than raw hp numbers. Also, the Vette doesn't have a back seat, so its impractical as an only car.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

jcatral14 said:


> Because you can't take the family, buy anything bigger than a hammer at Home Depot and go shopping for a weeks worth of food at Costco in a 'Vette :bigpimp:


LOL:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lurch09 (Mar 5, 2007)

gbelton said:


> "The Ultimate Driving Machine", what else do you expect.
> 
> For me the world is about balance. I believe and experience everyday a good balance and pleasure driving a BMW. Yeah, sure you can tune the others and in many cases a Bimmer too, but why?? To each his/her own by I like the purity of balance and I choose it over anything any day.
> 
> And today my friend I choose BMW!


+1. Bottom line is that while BMW's may not be the end all in any particular category, but they have the best of many many traits. I'm with gbelton, i chose a BMW yesterday, im without today, but rest assured that ill choose BMW tomorrow (or whenever i find one).


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> The simple answer is BMWs are the best compromise currently available. They are quick, but not the fastest. They handle well, but they're no Cayman. They get good fuel economy, but they're no Prius. They have some luxury, but they're no Lexus LS.


More or less the way I feel.


----------



## Bobzmcishl (May 17, 2007)

*Owned BMW and Vettes*

Nothing handles or performs like a vette for the price, but if you need a sedan that is a combination of luxury and performance, it's hard to beat BMW. The fit and finish of BMW blows Corvette away as it does most American cars. The major downside of BMW is maintenance and repairs - if you want reliability, BMW is not your car, but then I think that is an inherrent characteristic of performance automobiles - my two vettes were also in the shop often. I also don't care much for BMW dealers in general - they seem to be a haughty bunch.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

bimmerusam3 said:


> What else made you choose a Bimmer?


We keep reading the same question and good reasons over and over. :snooze:

But nobody or hardly anyone ever mentions the following reasons, which I don't believe for a minute are _not_ the reasons why many buy a Bimmer :rofl: :-

- Prestige?
- Pose value?
- Pick up mobile?
- ... anymore?

Come on folks.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> We keep reading the same question and good reasons over and over. :snooze:
> 
> But nobody or hardly anyone ever mentions the following reasons, which I don't believe for a minute are _not_ the reasons why many buy a Bimmer :rofl: :-
> 
> ...


If those are your reasons, fine. They're not mine (except maybe the prestige factor).


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

bimmerusam3 said:


> While these are absolutely terrific driving machines, most people are all about speed. One of the problems with BMW is that their motors are built so well from the factory that there is little room to improve without going FI (see 335i). FI on BMWs is extremely expensive and install/tune costs only drive the price up higher with the expensive reputation that BMWs have. There was a thread in the E46 M3 section about a TT C6 Z06 putting down 1200+ hp. People were drooling over it. Yes, its a Z06, but even a stock C6 with a TT kit ($~7000) is putting 450+ to the wheels on stock internals. So what made you choose your BMW with limited tunability over a car such as a corvette which can be easily built? I'm expecting most answers to be about the driving experience and customer service. What else made you choose a Bimmer?


This is almost identical to a question I answered several months ago. The major problem is that it's based on false assumptions. Most people are not all about speed, and most people would rather not have to modify their cars; they would rather buy cars they don't have to modify. We all have different priorities when it comes to the cars we buy. BMW simply makes the best car at the best price for people who love and respect fine automotive machinery.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Um, because its faster than a Porsche Boxster, seats four, and has a trunk.


----------



## The`Garrett (Apr 7, 2006)

bimmerusam3 said:


> While these are absolutely terrific driving machines, most people are all about speed. One of the problems with BMW is that their motors are built so well from the factory that there is little room to improve without going FI (see 335i). FI on BMWs is extremely expensive and install/tune costs only drive the price up higher with the expensive reputation that BMWs have. There was a thread in the E46 M3 section about a TT C6 Z06 putting down 1200+ hp. People were drooling over it. Yes, its a Z06, but even a stock C6 with a TT kit ($~7000) is putting 450+ to the wheels on stock internals. So what made you choose your BMW with limited tunability over a car such as a corvette which can be easily built? I'm expecting most answers to be about the driving experience and customer service. What else made you choose a Bimmer?


Care does not equal horsepower ...!

On an open road doing 125mph threw twisties and rolling hills and having a FIRM grasp of control while doing it is alot different than buying a Mustang GT and adding 200HP to rattle up to a stop light and drag to 50mph before you have to rumble to a stop or slow down due to traffic.

1200 horsepower is utterly useless. So it 600hp, unless you have a chasis and brakes to lay it down properly. Other-than-that... it's a hillbilly's bragging rights who has the most expensive overpowered drag car. No thanks...!

-Garrett


----------



## just.cruzin (Jan 8, 2007)

*LoL*



The`Garrett said:


> Care does not equal horsepower ...!
> 
> On an open road doing 125mph threw twisties and rolling hills and having a FIRM grasp of control while doing it is alot different than buying a Mustang GT and adding 200HP to rattle up to a stop light and drag to 50mph before you have to rumble to a stop or slow down due to traffic.
> 
> ...


+1.... I have to agree , I was lucky enough in high school to drive a 1968 Yenko 427 SS..loud fast, could smoke some mickey 40's flat light to light..... now a laid back Z3 that when pushed in the twisties will take anything but a rice rocket....but...what exactly is the point of 1200 horses?? basic physics will never alow you to use the power and wheel hubs tend to get expensive.....


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

Wanted a luxury car without going to the upscale Japanese manufacturers yet.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

ProRail said:


> If those are your reasons, fine. They're not mine (except maybe the prestige factor).


As one particular 6er Knight often says to me: "You might well think that, but I couldn't possibly comment".

P.S. I was merely trying to lighten up a rather boring thread topic, which we see over and over again every now and then. Plenty of poseurs in all makes of car. We have them here too. Those who :bling: are one example, and unfortunately BMW is one of the worst :bling: cars around (i.e. heavily modified in all its product ranges 1 to 7, X's and Z's; both new and old). I for one, however, usually advocate for OEM.


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

drove a friend's E39 with 200k miles while i had a 2003 honda accord with 50k miles and the E39 drove better. The honda was babied too!! looked at the long run and the bmw worked for me.


----------

